# Inlaid cutting boards



## M1911Bldr (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm starting to build custom inalid cutting boards. Learning as I go!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, those are really nice. I've tried inlay once and didn't have very much luck with it. I should give it a go again soon. You obviously have it down to a fine art. Great job.
Ken


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

beautiful work:thumbsup:

could you briefly explain how the names are done?
I wouldn't mind giving that a try.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks fantastic. What's the opening in the end of the board on the bottom for?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

M19, 
Those look great. I too would like to know how you cut out the names and inlay them. Nice job.
Stream... looks like a finger slot to pick it up with.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## M1911Bldr (Aug 24, 2009)

*Wow, thanks guys*

I'm glad you like them. I "cheat" and do the names with a CNC router. I use CAD to draw the name then let the "puter run the router and cut the pocket in the board and the name out of 1/8 stock. Yep, those are finger slots! I built the CNC router myself, it works great! My shop is in a shipping container with heat and air and is "efficient."


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

cnc router you built  that's awesome
nice shop too ... would you consider commission work?
I would like to have "Melisa" done much like "Jan" in the picture.

Rod


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

M19, 
cnc, that's cheatin'. But I love it, and I'm jealous. Nice job on building the machine. Keep it up.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

zomg, when I looked at the first picture, I thought, "how in the aych can someone route that by hand!?!?" Then I thought it MUST be computer controlled.  

Those are exquisite!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Very nice blocks! 

Did you use a CNC kit, plans, or just assemble all that shooting from the hip? I know there are lots of DIY CNC forums but man that is a time-consuming undertaking isn't it? I've pondered building one in the past because I need one quite badly, but I think the smaller ones are getting pretty cheap now aren't they? 

just an FYI an end grain orientation is a butcher block, and a long grain orientation is a cutting board. You made gorgeous butcher blocks but I do not see any cutting boards.


----------



## M1911Bldr (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks, Bookem, I'm glad you like them. And, yes, Tex, they are technically butcher blocks, but after long discussions with many friends, butcher blocks have "huge, rollaround, countertop" connotations. Since these are "portable" and made to go in a stand, we all thought cutting boards was more descriptive, if not accurate. The CNC build is from the hip, mostly, with a lot of research and thinking. It took about a year to build, and it was all worth it. The smaller ones are indeed getting less expensive. I had access to a mill and a lathe so I invested time instead of money.


----------



## shanker (Nov 28, 2011)

M1911Bldr said:


> Thanks, Bookem, I'm glad you like them. And, yes, Tex, they are technically butcher blocks, but after long discussions with many friends, butcher blocks have "huge, rollaround, countertop" connotations. Since these are "portable" and made to go in a stand, we all thought cutting boards was more descriptive, if not accurate. The CNC build is from the hip, mostly, with a lot of research and thinking. It took about a year to build, and it was all worth it. The smaller ones are indeed getting less expensive. I had access to a mill and a lathe so I invested time instead of money.



I hate to dig this thread up from the grave....especially being my first post and all.....but would it be possible to work with you on making a counter top chopping block for someone for me?

I'll supply the Cutting Board/Counter Top Chopping block and would want you to do an inlay of a 6 letter last name in it.

-Patrick


----------



## M1911Bldr (Aug 24, 2009)

Shanker,
I'd be happy to do an inlay in your countertop. I'm in Oklahoma City so shipping from TX shouldn't be much. What's the name and how big (tall) do you want the font? Would you like a different font than the "Vladimir Script" that I used in the "Patti Sue" board? Email me directly at [email protected] My machine can handle up to 20" wide but not any wider. Length isn't an issue at all. What species of wood do you want as the inlay? Side grain maple looks great against end grain maple and I have several darker species - Brazilian cherry, Bubinga and Purpleheart. I won't use "nut woods" -hickory, walnut, almond, etc - as they have reportedly been associated with peanut allergies.


----------

